# Trading International Shares



## Dowdy (11 October 2008)

Are there any websites out there that let you trade in nearly every stock market around the world?


----------



## Nick Radge (11 October 2008)

*Re: Trading Internation Shares*

Interactive Brokers.


----------



## shulink (25 October 2008)

You can try scottrade. I think you can trade any stock there.


----------



## steve80 (4 November 2008)

I  have to say Interactive Brokers!


----------



## Reealjrd (7 November 2008)

I had traded international shares for few months. I had to stop it due to some personal matters. I had been trading with AVAFX as this broker helped me a lot intrading and tips of shares. Now one of my friend is trading with this broker and is satisfied a lot. They are having nice facilities and it is very good broker. AS seeing its some facilites this broker is suitable for all persons.


----------



## CanOz (7 November 2008)

DITTO,  Interactive Brokers - FX, Futures, Equities...and Options, all on one platform.

CanOz


----------



## BentRod (7 November 2008)

Reealjrd said:


> I had traded international shares for few months. I had to stop it due to some personal matters. I had been trading with AVAFX as this broker helped me a lot intrading and tips of shares. Now one of my friend is trading with this broker and is satisfied a lot. They are having nice facilities and it is very good broker. AS seeing its some facilites this broker is suitable for all persons.





http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=98776&highlight=avafx


----------



## miller (13 November 2008)

CanOz said:


> DITTO,  Interactive Brokers - FX, Futures, Equities...and Options, all on one platform.
> 
> CanOz




Am i reading this right? To open an account at Interactive Brokers you need:

"A minimum equity deposit in cash or stock of USD 10,000 (or USD equivalent) or USD 4,000 for IRA Accounts."

If that's true then what about small time traders like myself who trade less than 10k?


----------



## CanOz (13 November 2008)

miller said:


> Am i reading this right? To open an account at Interactive Brokers you need:
> 
> "A minimum equity deposit in cash or stock of USD 10,000 (or USD equivalent) or USD 4,000 for IRA Accounts."
> 
> If that's true then what about small time traders like myself who trade less than 10k?




Must be a new rule, i can't recall that when i first opened my account. In reality you should have a bigger account anyway. 30k is a good size. The bigger the account the more you can risk on any one trade. 

In this environment you are better off saving up and trading on a demo while you do so. Its tough to make money, even on the short side as a swing trader right now in equities.

Cheers,

CanOz


----------



## cutz (21 December 2008)

Hi,

My situation is that i have been trading aussie options for a small while and i am stuck in a comfort zone, everyday i can pick up a financial paper and keep up to speed on our local listed companies.

I often think about dipping my toes into the US market due to the attraction of greater options liquidity and cheaper costs but i feel that being so far away from the action i could be at a considerable disadvantage.

You guys that trade the international markets from australia how do keep your finger on the pulse?


----------



## kam75 (21 December 2008)

cutz said:


> Hi,
> 
> My situation is that i have been trading aussie options for a small while and i am stuck in a comfort zone, everyday i can pick up a financial paper and keep up to speed on our local listed companies.
> 
> ...




I trade CFDs on the US market since mid 2006 and never had to look at live prices yet.  Being away from the action may even be one's edge...


----------



## Pager (21 December 2008)

kam75 said:


> I trade CFDs on the US market since mid 2006




I thought CFD,s couldn't be traded on the US stocks 

Sure i read its illegal under current US laws


----------



## kam75 (22 December 2008)

Pager said:


> I thought CFD,s couldn't be traded on the US stocks
> 
> Sure i read its illegal under current US laws




The yanks can't but us Aussies can.  Plenty of providers here that let you trade CFDs over US stocks.


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 January 2009)

Caught some news on the Brits demise and yet anther sell off of the Royal Bank of Scotland.At this rate of downward spiral they could be trading at 1 penny LOL. So much for financial education in the Universities.These lot must be right clods with *other peoples money.* 

From the British newspaper Mail Online 24/01/2009 .... 



> Earlier this week, RBS said it would report a full-year loss which could hit £28billion - the largest loss ever for a British company - with £15billion to £20billion of the total related to the ABN Amro deal.
> Even Gordon Brown has voiced his dismay at the situation. The Prime Minister admitted that 'people have a right to be angry' at the 'wrong investments' made by RBS while Sir Fred was chief executive.




And a share price heading toward zero ... who would have thought.


----------



## benn (2 February 2009)

when buying the international shares, do they send you a contract note still and you get all this mail from the US? 

im thinking of just buying $5k worth of google and framing the contract note and chucking it on office wall kinda like a trophy. then cash it in in 50 years when its worth a $mill  thats if you get contract notes with US shares. and does google post you all their info, annual reports etc?

Signed up with Commsec years ago but havnt used account as yet.

Anyone know?


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 February 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Caught some news on the Brits demise and yet anther sell off of the Royal Bank of Scotland.At this rate of downward spiral they could be trading at 1 penny LOL. So much for financial education in the Universities.These lot must be right clods with *other peoples money.*
> 
> 
> And a share price heading toward zero ... who would have thought.




Well since that post on the 24th January a return of 100% has taken place.RBS trading up to 25 p.This is a bank for natures sake.Surely it can`t close the doors.


----------



## tradertradertrader (3 June 2019)

I just got a promotion from the The Australian Stock Report where I use their HALO platform. They are offering a trading platform called Macro Vue where you can trade ASX or international and apparently they're giving away $1,000 of free brokerage if you sign up. 

Apparently it is direct shares and you can trade stock internationally or domestic but I cant find any info on it anywhere apart from the website and from the ASR. 

A little off subject but I'm trying to find anyone who has invested in one of their products that are called "thermatic portfolios" which they call "Vues". These "vues" have returns that seem way to high. 

Apparently they're like a manged fund but you can see all of the positions and can adjust any of the positions or reject any or the rebalances. Some of the vues looks pretty interesting though, you can invest in 5G or Artificial Intelligence or Water for example. 

I know this thread is for trading platforms only but I cant find one that's on ******** or portfolios.


----------

